

Help YC:  Hackers and Founders NYC Needs a sponsor for tomorrow. - iamelgringo

Hackers and Founders New York is putting on a presentation tomorrow entitled "PR for startups"[1].<p>Our beer/pizza sponsor backed out at the last minute, and we could use a sponsor.  Cost is $800.<p>Hackers and Founders is a bootstrapped, grass roots organization dedicated to helping startups have a beer and talk with each other.  Occasionally we do larger events/presentations like this.<p>There are going to be 200 people at DogPatch labs in NYC for the event, and they are streaming it live to other chapters in Silicon Valley, New Zealand, Boston and Indianapolis.  H&#38;F Silicon Valley has 120 people watching the stream[2].<p>If you're interested in pitching in $800 to buy every one a round of beer and a pizza, we'd be eternally grateful, and we will sing your praises.<p>HN members are always welcome to join us and watch the stream.<p>If you're interested, ping me:  jonathan@newsley.com.<p>ref:<p>[1] http://www.livestream.com/hackersandfounders<p>[2] http://www.hackersandfounders.com/calendar/15207038/
======
deathflute
Hey, instead of asking for one sponsor, perhaps you could set up a donation
system (kickstarter?) so that people can contribute whatever they feel
comfortable with.

------
nailer
Shouldn't that be 'Request help HN' rather than 'YC'? unless you're actually
asking for yc itself to be the sponsor, in which case this may not be the
ideal forum.

~~~
iamelgringo
Awkward.

You are absolutely correct. I've been scrambling to help fix the situation,
and I didn't triple check my post like I usually do. I did indeed mean
"Request help from the HN community" not "Y Combinator, please rescue us."
Sorry for any confusion.

------
citizenkeys
Intel - Sponsors of Tomorrow
<http://www.intel.com/consumer/tomorrow/index.htm>

